

3D Printer from e-waste - ChuckMcM
http://www.instructables.com/id/eWaste-60-3DPrinter/?ALLSTEPS

======
ChuckMcM
Ok, this came across on the 3D Printing community. Building a 3D printer with
mechanics from tossed out PC parts. The things that are pretty much 3D
specific, the controller board and the extruder, are the standard RAMPS/Mk7
types but it was a clever hack and I could see building these things in high
schools for fun.

